# Kenwood KRC-949D or similar. Missing dc/dc converter



## Luberfly (Oct 13, 2019)

Dear friends, I'm Luca from Italy.
I have a Kenwood KRC-949D in good cosmetic conditions.
I'm looking for the external dc-dc converter.
The part number is X00-2400-10 and it is used also in KRC-939D and probably in other car radio. I'm looking also a colpete radio for spare parts.
I'm looking also for Kenwood E30-1370-05 external connector for Kenwood KRC-747D.
The dc-dc convert may be used also in other radio? If so what?
Someone can help me?

Best Regards
Luca


----------



## CyrilNZ (Feb 9, 2021)

Luberfly said:


> Dear friends, I'm Luca from Italy.
> I have a Kenwood KRC-949D in good cosmetic conditions.
> I'm looking for the external dc-dc converter.
> The part number is X00-2400-10 and it is used also in KRC-939D and probably in other car radio. I'm looking also a colpete radio for spare parts.
> ...





Luberfly said:


> Dear friends, I'm Luca from Italy.
> I have a Kenwood KRC-949D in good cosmetic conditions.
> I'm looking for the external dc-dc converter.
> The part number is X00-2400-10 and it is used also in KRC-939D and probably in other car radio. I'm looking also a colpete radio for spare parts.
> ...


Hi Luca,
I was wondering if you were thinking about selling that KRC 949d?
Thanks


----------

